# Spare Jap Show tickets and car passes



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

We have two car passes and four tickets up for grabs. Please PM me if you want any of them. Who do you know that might take these? Please contact them and let me know.

Thanks

Jeff


.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Ignore my previous post lol, I've just seen


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

MIKEGTR said:


> Ignore my previous post lol, I've just seen


I try hard!!


.


----------

